# Bipolar Angelfish?



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought 2 Angelfish about 3 days ago & when I purchased them they were pure white. Now they have very dark, solid black stripes. One seems to change between white & striped more often than the other. None of the other fish are messing with either them, they are eating well (very well!), and have had no physical stress symptoms. I know that Angelfish change colour based on mood but does anyone know if it is for bad mood vs. good mood? And if so, which colours are for which mood? I know this may seem to be a stupid question but I try to take very good care of my fish & would feel awful if either passed away because I was ignorant to their colour SOS. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it, I can't seem to find anything helpful Googling...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

when a fish is stressed or isn't under light its colors will change or fade. it takes energy for a fish to produce the colors and patterns it displays when it is stressed or its dark it wont waste the energy to make those colors.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you! It's under lights, I have no clue what is stressing it but thank you for letting me know why


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

are they picking on eachother?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oooops double posted somehow!


----------



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe your angel is about to lay eggs. My female angels stripes get almost pitch black when she goes to lay eggs and after shes done within a few hours or day they are back to a pale grey. I wish it was the other way around. It could also be that your fish is stressed. Most fish do tend to change colors depending on moods. Humans may even do it to. Teens when under stress may brake out with pimples. You should go over the pH and nitrates.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

A washed out pail colour means they are stressed for some reason.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you all! pH, nitrates, everything in my testing kit were all A-ok. It's still moody, I can't tell if it's pregnant, it's not very fat. I will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

can u upload a Full Tank Shot pic please? it could possibly be the lighting and the gravel. i have a feeling you must be using bright colored gravel or your lights are really bright. either way a FTS will help.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Acting fine now, thank you all  I think it was the move, they were white then purchased but now pretty much stay striped unless the light is out for bedtime. Whatever it was got fixed, don't know how but I'm glad!


----------

